# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  My Guitar Playing

## Man of Shred

http://www.musicv2.com/download.php?id=14333 - yngwie malmsteen cover.

http://www.musicv2.com/download.php?id=14863 - the only song i wrote. just needs guitar solos and vocal.

http://www.musicv2.com/download.php?id=16928 - crazy train&#33;


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXJVNuVawzI a video of me

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXJVNuVawzI a video of me
> [/b]



Wtf, man. That was _Impressive&#33;_  ::shock::  

Nicely done.

----------


## anothrguitarist

I liked the video a lot. My only complaint was the video and sound quality was bad (but the playing is what counts).

----------


## Man of Shred

> I liked the video a lot. My only complaint was the video and sound quality was bad (but the playing is what counts).
> [/b]




 yeah it&#39;s a shitty radio shack mic. i&#39;ll see if i can get a regular mic and put an adapter on it so i can plug it in to my pc. i&#39;d like to make more videos

----------


## Howie

Where is the head banging emoticon?   ::fro::  
Damn. That was jammin.

Howetzer realizes how slow he is on the guitar uuug.

----------


## wombing

nice&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

::goodjob2::  

Excellence&#33;
You rock&#33;

Gotta love a guy who&#39;s got such dexterous fingers.
 ::wink::

----------


## TheNocturnalGent

You can jam with me any time&#33; (drummer)

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

As an aspiring guitar player, how the hell did you become that fast and fluent?

----------


## Man of Shred

> As an aspiring guitar player, how the hell did you become that fast and fluent?
> [/b]




 the advice that i highly hated but felt it to be true: practice practice practice.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

what.the.fuck was that song you were playing on YouTube?

that was crazy fast and virtuosic man, awesome&#33;

I think I&#39;m in love O_O

----------


## DyerMaker

F&#39;n sweet man. A couple questions...
How many hours do you usually spend a day playing?
Have you ever played in a LD and what was it like?

----------


## Ardent Lost

How long have you ben playing?
As a guitarist of around 6 years it always frustrates me when i see people who haven&#39;t been playing a long as me fly around the fretboard like that  :tongue2:  I know it&#39;s not everything and i know i&#39;m a good writer, but damn it would be nice to have that skill.
But, as you say, it&#39;s practise and that&#39;s something i haven&#39;t been very good with in the past. 
Well anyway, great work&#33; As somebody said the quality isn&#39;t fantastic, but you can still tell you know what you&#39;re doing   ::bowdown::

----------


## Man of Shred

man i tell you the video was a fluke. I been going on must be 7 years off and on. i just got a guitar and amp after not having one for a few months.
Just practice scales and your favorite songs. break the solo&#39;s up into mini excercises and last but most importnant METRONOME.

 and ophelia, you have good taste in men&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6VgNUbqhiD4 new video. not as speedy tho&#33;

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=6VgNUbqhiD4 new video. not as speedy tho&#33;
> [/b]



HAHA bad ass

you even got in those quick little turns, bravo...and I&#39;m loving the ornamentations the 2nd time around

I love Mozart...and you know if he were alive today, he&#39;d jamming the shit out of a Fender

----------


## Man of Shred

> HAHA bad ass
> 
> you even got in those quick little turns, bravo...and I&#39;m loving the ornamentations the 2nd time around
> 
> I love Mozart...and you know if he were alive today, he&#39;d jamming the shit out of a Fender
> [/b]




 yeah haha eh&#39;d probly fart into the mic after lol.

----------


## Man of Shred

Wow after 3 hours i already got a you tube honor

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Wow after 3 hours i already got a you tube honor
> [/b]



That&#39;s because you kick ass at what you do. 
<3 Mozart and your latest video so much.
Can&#39;t wait for more.
 ::content::

----------


## Man of Shred

oh man. i lost the honors because a bunch of fuctards gave shitty ratings.

----------


## Jess

Shit hot man.  ::cooler:: 

A little wierd seeing Mozart played on the electric guitar&#33;

----------


## Dagget

I wonder how much harder in general it is to play a classical piano piece on the guitar.

I&#39;m thinking if it&#39;s even possible to play faster pieces Like Chopin&#39;s Revolutionary Etude  :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

thanks a lot guys. if you have a yuotube account remember to rate. because i don&#39;t deserve shit ratings&#33;

 I actually seen a tab for the etude. but i wouldn&#39;t attempt it. i mean CARPEL TUNNEL&#33;

 I&#39;m thinking of doing a bach pice next. maybe a small concerto.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

oh hell yeah, I vote for Bach

my favorite is his Cello Suite #1...I&#39;ve heard it on classical guitar before and it&#39;s simply breath-taking IMHO

----------


## Man of Shred

*For Shawna*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JElBaTqwZY8

----------


## Casualtie

thats pretty impressive. i have no idea how you remember all the cords and stuff like that w/o messing up. i enjoyed the video  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Twoshadows

*Wow.*...

I just now noticed this thread.

You are totally awesome&#33; I&#39;ve always appreciated a good guitarist. And you are *GOOD*.

(Kinda makes me want to pull my dusty old guitar out of the closet and give it one more try.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *For Shawna*
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JElBaTqwZY8
> [/b]



Niiiiice.  ::goodjob2:: 

Good stuff, man. You&#39;ve inspired me to start posting some of my guitar playing, once I get around to it. (I&#39;m not nearly as good as you, but oh well.  :tongue2:  )

Keep it up&#33;  ::teeth::

----------


## Man of Shred

thanks guys. i didn&#39;t expect such a good response for that one&#33;

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> *For Shawna*
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=JElBaTqwZY8
> [/b]



Very pretty  :smiley: 

*waits patiently for you to compose and record "For Ophelia"  ::teeth::

----------


## Man of Shred

Ha you wish&#33; that just came outta me one day. i don&#39;t know how it happened i just started playing it lol. i can&#39;t do that often.

 for guitarists i have a tab for you&#33;



```
E||--10------------10----|--9-----------9----|--7----------7----|
B||--------10------------|-------10----------|-------8----------|
G||--11--------11--11----|--9--------9-------|--7-------7-------|
D||----------------------|-------------------|------------------|
A||----------------------|-------------------|------------------|
E||----------------------|-------------------|------------------|


**************************************************************** 
--5----------5----|--10------------10----|--12------------12----|
-------7----------|--------10------------|--------12------------|
--7-------7-------|--11--------11--------|--13--------13--------|
------------------|----------------------|----------------------|
------------------|----------------------|----------------------|
------------------|----------------------|----------------------|


**************************************************************
--7----------7----|--9-----------9----|--10------------10----|
-------8----------|-------10----------|--------10------------|
--7-------7-------|--9--------9-------|--11--------11--11----|
------------------|-------------------|----------------------|
------------------|-------------------|----------------------|
------------------|-------------------|----------------------|


**********************************************************
--9-----------9----|--7----------7----|--5----------5----|
-------10----------|-------8----------|-------7----------|
--9--------9-------|--7-------7-------|--7-------7-------|
-------------------|------------------|------------------|
-------------------|------------------|------------------|
-------------------|------------------|------------------|


**************************************************** 
--7----------7--------7--|--------7--------7--------|
-------8--------8--------|--8--------8--------8-----|
--7-------7--------7-----|-----7--------7--------7--|
-------------------------|--------------------------|
-------------------------|--------------------------|
-------------------------|--------------------------|


****************************************************************************** 
--9-----------9---------9--|---------9---------------|--2--------2------------|
-------10--------10--------|--10--------10-----------|-----3----------3-------|
--9--------9---------9-----|------9---------9--------|--2-----2----------2----|
---------------------------|-------------------------|------------------------|
---------------------------|-------------------------|------------------------|
---------------------------|-------------------------|------------------------|


************************************************************************** 
--3--------3------------|--2--------2------------|------------------------|
-----3----------3-------|-----3----------3-------|--5--------5------------|
--4-----4----------4----|--2-----2----------2----|-----6----------6-------|
------------------------|------------------------|--7-----7----------7----|
------------------------|------------------------|------------------------|
------------------------|------------------------|------------------------|


****************************************************************************
--2--------2------------|-----------3------------|--2----------------------|
-----3----------3-------|--5-------------3-------|-----3-----5--------3----|
--2-----2----------2----|-----6-----4-------4----|--2-----2-----6----------|
------------------------|--7-----7---------------|-----------7-----7--4----|
------------------------|------------------------|-------------------------|
------------------------|------------------------|-------------------------|


************************************************************************ 
----------------------|--2--------2------------|--3--------3------------|
------------3---------|-----3----------3-------|-----3----------3-------|
----2------------2----|--2-----2----------2----|--4-----4----------4----|
-------4--------------|------------------------|------------------------|
----------------------|------------------------|------------------------|
----------------------|------------------------|------------------------|


************************************************************************** 
--2--------2------------|------------------------|--2--------2------------|
-----3----------3-------|--5--------5------------|-----3----------3-------|
--2-----2----------2----|-----6----------6-------|--2-----2----------2----|
------------------------|--7-----7----------7----|------------------------|
------------------------|------------------------|------------------------|
------------------------|------------------------|------------------------|


**************************************************************************
-----------3------------|--2----------------------|----------------------|
--5-------------3-------|-----3-----5--------3----|------------3---------|
-----6-----4-------4----|--2-----2-----6----------|----2------------2----|
--7-----7---------------|-----------7-----7--4----|-------4--------------|
------------------------|-------------------------|----------------------|
------------------------|-------------------------|----------------------|


****************************************************** 
--7--------9---------10----|--------------10----------|
-----8--------10-----------|----10--------------10----|
--7-----7--9------9--11----|--------11----------------|
---------------------------|--------------------------|
---------------------------|--------------------------|
---------------------------|--------------------------|


************************************************ 
--7--------9-------------|--10-----------------||
-----8--------10---------|--10-----------------||
--7-----7--9------9------|--11----------------*||
-------------------------|--------------------*||
-------------------------|---------------------||
-------------------------|---------------------||
```

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Awesome^^^^

I&#39;m going to try that as soon as I get home.  ::happy::

----------


## Man of Shred

http://youtube.com/watch?v=I8hPwzpFtWA

 just made another. a little christmas music. performance dedicate to Ophelia  ::content::  

 sorry bout the crotch shots and the blips and bleeps. but as bill cosby once said "Bleeble Blabble&#33;"  ::roll::

----------


## Vex Kitten

::o:  

Holy God.
You&#39;re unbelievable.

Not a fan of christmas music but that was amazing. 
The Shawna piece was so beautiful.
Gave me chills.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Holy God.
> You&#39;re unbelievable.
> 
> Not a fan of christmas music but that was amazing. 
> The Shawna piece was so beautiful.
> Gave me chills.
> [/b]




 Unbelievable indeed  ::bigteeth::   and just think far ahead into the future your gonna look back on this and you&#39;re gonna say "damn I&#39;m sure glad i got to know that Ranma dude&#33;"

----------


## Gez

Funkeh shades&#33;
And Funkeh guitar skills&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

> Unbelievable indeed   and just think far ahead into the future your gonna look back on this and you&#39;re gonna say "damn I&#39;m sure glad i got to know that Ranma dude&#33;"
> [/b]




Yeah, I&#39;ll be looking forward to free tickets to your concerts. 
Me, being your luvvin&#39; adoptive DV mother &#39;n&#39; all.
 ::wink::

----------


## TheNocturnalGent

Damn good man. How long have you been playing? It takes a lot to impress me i have pretty high standards especially when it comes to music. Ive been a drummer for 8 years. Its hard to find people to play with around here that can keep up with me. Quit my last band because of it. Wish you were closer.

----------


## Man of Shred

well i started when i was 14 and i&#39;m almost 22 so that&#39;s 7-8 years&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; wow i never realised i been playing that long&#33;

 always nice to find a good drummer. i started learning while playing along to cd&#39;s and backing tracks so i always keep good pace&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

* Symphony X - out of the ashes (intro)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpSkPmUbI6M

 a lot of work went into this under a minute part.

----------


## Neruo

Well you sure as hell play some fast metal.

Not my sytle, but I guess you&#39;re skills are pretty darn good.

----------


## Man of Shred

*Master of Muppets&#33;* 

Master of Puppets

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=I8hPwzpFtWA
> 
>  just made another. a little christmas music. performance dedicate to Ophelia  
> 
>  sorry bout the crotch shots and the blips and bleeps. but as bill cosby once said "Bleeble Blabble&#33;" 
> [/b]



awwwwwwwwwww thank you, it was lovely  ::smitten:: 

/me doesn&#39;t mind the crotch shots

----------


## Man of Shred

gotta check out my master of puppets. i can&#39;t stop watching myself palying it. i LOVE it&#33;

----------


## Ardent Lost

Once again, great work man&#33; Seeing as you&#39;re familiar with Symphony X, can you play the Smoke and Mirrors intro sweeps? If so then  ::bowdown::

----------


## Man of Shred

i dunno that&#39;s a tough one&#33; i can&#39;t even play the damntation game intro. need to work on string skipping.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Master of Puppets.... 

all I can say is...  

 ::smitten::

----------


## Pelirrojo

I&#39;ve heard better guitar playing, but not on youtube (I like to search for "guitar" or "bass" and watch the 14-year-olds make fools of themselves haha) =D nice work, it&#39;s good to see somebody who isn&#39;t famous and who doesn&#39;t suck on youtube  ::-P:   I&#39;d like to hear some more classical stuff personally, I love classical music done over in metal/guitarish stuff.  

As far as playing classical music on modern instruments, I gotta say that in my experience classical instruments are much harder, but it depends if you&#39;re going to play both the accompaniment and the lead at the same time, or just the melody like he did with the mozart.  

I learned to tap moonlight sonata on bass after playing for like 6 months, but I guess I had a head start on bass since I&#39;ve had 15 years of trumpet playing before that  :yumdumdoodledum:  Anyhow nice work man, keep it up&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

*The Nevershining stones*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pv7RgjkNjRE a bit different that what i usually do&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

thought I&#39;d give my guitar thread a jump start again.

Black sheep by sonata arctica. audio only. I&#39;ll buy a webcam tomorrow

http://rapidshare.com/files/21080911...ack_1.mp3.html

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Daaamn, that was tight.
Nice job, man.  ::bowdown::

----------


## Man of Shred

thanks bro&#33; feels good to be playing guitar for you folk again. you should see the smile on my face&#33;

----------


## Twoshadows

I already posted a comment about this in your journal. But this deserves two comments.  ::-P:  

You are just too good. I can&#39;t imagine playing like that.

Awesome&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Yeah, ranma&#33;  This is all fucking sweet.  You got something going for you - why haven&#39;t you joined a band and gotten famous yet?   :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

> I already posted a comment about this in your journal. But this deserves two comments.  
> 
> You are just too good. I can&#39;t imagine playing like that.
> 
> Awesome&#33;
> [/b]



 Thanks again. well, can you imagine that you can imagine playing like that? and of course you&#39;ll be able to play like that some day if you keep at it&#33; you got me, O, and CB to help you along the way  ::bigteeth::  






> Yeah, ranma&#33;  This is all fucking sweet.  You got something going for you - why haven&#39;t you joined a band and gotten famous yet?  
> [/b]



 Too lazy to join a band lol. I&#39;m terrible at writing. that "for shawna" song i wrote, is the only thing i wrote, it was so easy.

 Plus i got other hobbies going. but maybe i&#39;ll get out and do some Open mics around town. I just hope the chicks will dig it :smiley:

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

> _Originally posted by ranma_
> *I just hope the chicks will dig it*



Man, if it&#39;s one thing I&#39;ve learned, girls LOVE musicians.   :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

http://rapidshare.com/files/21496267...ack_1.mp3.html

*Then nevershining stones_ Wuthering Heights*

 I&#39;m REALLLY embarrased to post this with singing lol. the mic is shit, but i think i do ok&#33;


 Lyrics: Here I am, can you feel me breathing 
In the rhythm of the world I&#39;m in 
Reaching out I caress the trees 
While the sun revolves above me 
Teh air is so rich I can almost drink it 

Dance like a fay twixt tree and stream so cold 
The true philosopher&#39;s stones 
Never shall turn nothing into gold 

Now they tell me I must lay me down 
Once more they&#39;ll lock they door 
But of leaves of green my pillow is 
And free I&#39;ll disppear in the thicket 

The tru philosopher&#39;s stones 
Never shall turn nothing into gold 

I&#39;m awoken in the woods 
I&#39;m searching for the nevershining stones 
And the man in white say I can&#39;t hear the birds 
singing 
I&#39;m awoken in the woods 
I&#39;m closer to the everlasting truth 
And the man in white says I can&#39;t hear them 

The wealth of mine is not like thine of gold shining 
Tree and leaf my treasures are 
Living like me, and dying 

I&#39;m awoken in the woods 
I&#39;m searching for the nevershining stones 
And the man in white say I can&#39;t hear the birds 
singing 
I&#39;m awoken in the woods 
I&#39;m closer to the everlasting truth 
And the man in white says I can&#39;t hear them 

I&#39;m awoken in the woods 
I&#39;m searching for the nevershining stones 
And the man in white, and the man in white 
I&#39;m awoken in the woods 
I&#39;m closer to the everlasting truth 
And the man in white says I can&#39;t hear them 

Now I&#39;m here behind rubber walls 
And they tell me my forest never was at all 
Not in a thousand years 

Was it the drugs they gave to calm me 
Or something into my mind through generations fed 
And it it&#39;s all gone only a collective memory 
Are we then dead 
Is this the kingdom of the mad

----------


## Vampyre

That last song there was pretty good. The levels in it could use some tweaks though.

I&#39;m guessing that was an original piece. And you shouldn&#39;t be embarassed about singing, cuz you pulled it off well.

----------


## Man of Shred

> That last song there was pretty good. The levels in it could use some tweaks though.
> 
> I&#39;m guessing that was an original piece. And you shouldn&#39;t be embarassed about singing, cuz you pulled it off well.
> [/b]




 Thanks. yeah i need a better system for recording. the song is not my own, yet the music and lyrics describe me so well. So naturally i play it as if it were my own.

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally got a chance to listen to this. 

*Wow*--I think it is really good. You&#39;re a great singer. Very talented.  :smiley:  

I&#39;d love to hear it recorded better. But your talent still shines through the way it is.

 :bravo:

----------


## Man of Shred

hey again, TS&#33; I sound much better at karaoke. My cousins friend has a video cam. perhaps for a few bucks i could get him to video tape some, and put it on youtube.

----------


## Man of Shred

playing some guitar over CD tracks.

 Mortal Kombat Theme : http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/5898...0Track%201.mp3

 Wuthering Heights - Longing for the woods, The Ring of Fire: http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/5898/01%20...ring%281%29.mp3




 as you can tell i messed up the solo, but the heavy riffing I&#39;m proud of&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

OK the last mp3&#39;s sucked so here&#39;s a good one&#33;

 Far beyond the sun : http://rapidshare.com/files/22784118/01_-_...he_sun.mp3.html

----------


## Twoshadows

> hey again, TS&#33; I sound much better at karaoke. My cousins friend has a video cam. perhaps for a few bucks i could get him to video tape some, and put it on youtube[/b]



That would be fun to see you do Karaoke. I&#39;ll bet you are really good.






> Mortal Kombat Theme : http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/5898...0Track%201.mp3
> 
> Wuthering Heights - Longing for the woods, The Ring of Fire: http://www.filefreak.com/pfiles/5898...ing%281%29.mp3[/b]



I can&#39;t get the links to these to work. It shuts me down.






> Far beyond the sun : http://rapidshare.com/files/22784118...e_sun.mp3.html[/b]



BUt this one was very good.....as always.  ::content::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I can&#39;t get either of them to work&#33;  It says something about my free downloading expiring.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I can&#39;t get either of them to work&#33;  It says something about my free downloading expiring.[/b]




 wierd. the rapidshare in my original post works for me.

----------


## Vampyre

I think everyone&#39;s discouraged by the site you used to upload those songs Ranma. It&#39;s kind of annoying and took long enough that I quit before I could listen to any of the songs.

Try uploading to something else.

----------


## Man of Shred

well do you have any suggestions? I had a free storage site, but now you gotta pay to dl from it. errr&#33;

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

I go to www.soundclick.com, very easy to use.

----------


## Man of Shred

I found soudclick harder to use&#33;

 so it takes an extra minute or so to download, so what....

*Kamelot: Center Of The Universe*.

http://rapidshare.com/files/24990564...ack_1.wma.html

----------


## Man of Shred

Ok is rapidshare bnot working or something? I checked that site CB and it&#39;s confusing to upload. can anyone suggest a better site to upload songs to?

----------


## Twoshadows

I&#39;ve been enjoying listening to some of your songs again.  :smiley:  

So when are we going to get to see the videos of you singing karaoke?   ::bigteeth::

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Haha, soundclick is very easy, you just go to your band administration and click &#39;add new songs&#39;, then select the file from your documents and so on and so forth.  The cool thing about them is that people can listen to it and you end up going on charts and can see how high you go.

----------


## Man of Shred

what a pleasant suprise. thanks for the comments&#33;

 I&#39;ll have to go visit my cousin. he has a cam. That or i could save up and buy one. That might be a while too. I&#39;ll get a webcam soon and make some more vids.

----------


## Twoshadows

Well, as long as you don&#39;t forget.  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

*I finally got a webcam!!!!


* Canon rock: http://youtube.com/watch?v=sQyfaBuq1xQ

----------


## Oneironaught

Hey, I just found this. Don't take this 'the wrong way' but, I'm a lot more impressed than I thought I'd be. You're a damn good guitarist. Nice work. One of the bands I played drums in had a guitarist like you. His favorite style is like that of your Gnome song (or whatever, I forget the name right now - the second one in your first post: http://www.musicv2.com/download.php?id=14863 ) so, I got to play with some one in your skill class and let me tell you, that's some fun stuff. I certainly don't claim to be there but, whenever I've played with musicians who are better than I am I always ended up becoming a better player in my own rights.

Some one like you has the ability to _carry_ a band and make the other members better players than they ever were. Keep up the awesome playing; You're very talented.

Oh, are you playing along with the original bands' album on the covers or did you record background tracks, too?





> *I finally got a webcam!!!!*
> 
> 
> Canon rock: http://youtube.com/watch?v=sokU7XGqGt8



What did you do to the video? It says: "This video has been removed by the user. " :p

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah it was out of sync by 3 seconds. spent 3 hours fixing it lol. it's almost there

----------


## Man of Shred

k the link works great now!!!

----------


## Oneironaught

Bravo, that's awesome. The video is much better now, too.

----------


## Man of Shred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgHGWgT9TtA

Lost Realms

----------


## Man of Shred

http://youtube.com/watch?v=P9R1HP0C21o

Far Beyond The Sun

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

You're just having a field day, ranma.   ::D:

----------


## Man of Shred

haha yeah!. It's my turn to spam youtube.

----------


## Wolffe

Wooo! I'm gonna keep up-to-date with this thread, that's for sure! I always wanted to get round to playing my guitar like that; how did you learn? Self-taught or tutored?

----------


## Man of Shred

self taught! for about 7 years or so

----------


## Wolffe

Awesome :3 Thanks for introducing me to Yngwie too; my ambition has been to compose popular/classical crossover stuff for electric and traditional instruments for ages, so he's amazing to listen to  :wink2:

----------


## Man of Shred

yeah! the only problem is he gets repdative after a while. Also check out Ozielzihno. search that on youtube!. he's also amazing!

----------


## Twoshadows

These are incredible!!

It's fun to listen to you, but even better to actually _see_ you as you play. You go so fast I wonder how it's even possible.

And do you have those all memorized? I mean those are _long_ pieces. I have no idea how you do what you do---but it is amazing.   ::shock::  

 ::bowdown::

----------


## Man of Shred

> These are incredible!!
> 
> It's fun to listen to you, but even better to actually _see_ you as you play. You go so fast I wonder how it's even possible.
> 
> And do you have those all memorized? I mean those are _long_ pieces. I have no idea how you do what you do---but it is amazing.




  Just practice practice practice! That's how it's possible! I'm still kinda sloppy, so now I'm practicing the fast stuff slow for a bit.

 As for the memory thing. Yes, i memorise all of that stuff. I joined a band years ago and the leader said my brain is like a sponge - it soaks up riffs like crazy. it's easy for me to do. I play small pasrts of the songs over and over until i know it. then i connect it all together.

----------


## Wolffe

It's good that you have a good practice technique like that; I'm a pianist mainly, and I find it extremely hard to concentrate on doing just one segment at a time; it drives me crazy  :tongue2:  I guess if I'm ever gonna learn that Malmsteen, I'm gonna have to practice those arpeggios like crazy-slow though ;D

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah I'm working on his demon driver aprs. they are insane. If you like keyboard listen to some of the samples on www.anderssonmusic.com . he does malmsteen type lead on keyboard. he's crazy.

----------


## Man of Shred

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tem8YsR4J6E

 Badinerie J.S. Bach

----------


## Twoshadows

Awesome job... again. I love it. Keep 'em coming.....

----------


## Man of Shred

http://rapidshare.com/files/39345640/megaman.wav.html

 alil video game music

----------


## Twoshadows

> http://rapidshare.com/files/39345640/megaman.wav.html
> 
> alil video game music



Impressive...!!

I like it..... :Cool: .

Very good--thanks for sharing.... :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT8BrwBVEOA

 Here's the video for it! Thanks TS!

 I'll try to get one more vid up today!

----------


## Man of Shred

http://youtube.com/watch?v=378FYQQvMZ4

 Bach: Double concerto

----------


## Neruo

> *I finally got a webcam!!!!
> 
> 
> * Canon rock: http://youtube.com/watch?v=sQyfaBuq1xQ



That video fucking awesome.

And the guitar playing is nice too.

(ha-ha : )   )

-

EDIT:

respect for like playing long-ass complicated classical shizzle.

----------


## Man of Shred

http://rapidshare.com/files/46012953...ack_1.mp3.html


 Ken Stage from street fighter

----------


## Man of Shred

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aXK-cnob34o

 the video for ken stage.

----------


## sloth

> the advice that i highly hated but felt it to be true: practice practice practice.



No. That's bullshit. I've been playing longer than you, and NOT off and on as you describe it. Why do I suck!?
There were times when I was on drugs that I played for weeks... literally. 
I didn't eat or sleep. I just played and pissed. Played and pissed. 
What am I doing wrong?

----------


## Man of Shred

well what works for me may not work for you.my brother has been playing longer than me and he still can't play worth shit either. I also don't smoke dope so that might have something to do with it because my brother is permafried.

 When i was in high school i had a friend who was 16. he could play pantera like you wouldn't fucking believe. he did the solo's spot on and everything. later on he was a major pot head and did coke. Now i play way better than hecan. he lost pretty much all his skill. 

 moral of the story: permafried people should give up on muscal ability.

----------


## sloth

I haven't done drugs in four years. 
Maybe I'm just born to suck.
I just bought a Tradition guitar for 500$ and a Vox amp for 300 and a distortion petal. So at least I'll play badly on good equipment. :-\

----------


## Man of Shred

http://rapidshare.com/files/55295279...polis.mp3.html

 Technopolis - YMO cover

----------


## Michael

damn your good, I just watched all the vids  :tongue2:  

How come some of the greatest guitarists ever did tons of drugs, if they make you worse?

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks for the comment dude :smiley:

----------


## Michael

Np, keep up the good work and keep postin em.

----------


## Man of Shred

http://youtube.com/watch?v=P0ZrNYuFGi4

 YMO - Rydeen

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nicely played, man!  ::goodjob:: 

I love the part around 3:30!

And I just saw that you posted a vid of playing Ken's theme song from SF2. ...You know...I started learning Ryu's theme at right around the same time that vid was posted!! :O That's fuckin crazy. If I ever get comfortable enough with playing it (because I'm definitely not yet), I'll post it.

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks dude! you have a guitar youtube video right? what's you youtube name?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm Cognizant1 on youtube.

I've got a couple of them up. They are all pretty amateurish, but not too bad.  ::wink::

----------


## Twoshadows

That's very pretty! 

I agree with O--that last part is incredible. Wow...  ::shock:: 

(YMO...I had never heard of them before...they're like Japanese techno?)

----------


## Man of Shred

Yeah They were the first band to experiement with loops and stuff. They are pretty much the godfathers of techno!

----------


## Man of Shred

http://youtube.com/watch?v=GD80rrhJjVw

 T Square - Truth

----------


## Man of Shred

http://youtube.com/watch?v=v0F2owo5whQ

 Another version of truth. witha  midi backing so the guitar is better mixed in.

----------


## Michael

> http://youtube.com/watch?v=4H0m4jH-_z4
> 
>  Another version of truth. witha  midi backing so the guitar is better mixed in.



Awesome! I was the first person to view it  ::D:  I feel honored. lol good job once again!

----------


## Man of Shred

thanks a lot! ::D:

----------


## Oneironaught

Superb, as always  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Man of Shred

Thanks "GH"

BTW i updated the one with the midi backing

----------


## Man of Shred

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2eJxQo4E3S8

 The Ventures - Walk don't run

----------


## Man of Shred



----------


## Oneironaut Zero

:woohoo: 

GahDamn, man, that was fuckin _sick_!  ::happy::

----------


## Man of Shred



----------


## RedDeath9

That was amazing :O

I wish I could alternate pick that fast  :Sad:   I can sweep alright, but...  I can only alternate pick at like 140 bpm 16th notes.  Can't seem to get past that mark.

What kinda music you into?

----------


## Man of Shred

my alternate picking is pretty sloppy. That tempo is 140 i think. The first bar has 32nd notes and they are pretty damn blurry.

----------


## RedDeath9

Well, just plain 32nd notes at 140 are hard for me :/  I doubt I can tremolo pick that fast.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Well, just plain 32nd notes at 140 are hard for me :/  I doubt I can tremolo pick that fast.



 I can't even do it. If you notice the first bar is pretty sloppy during the ascending lines.

----------


## Man of Shred

Cliffs of dover by eric johnson.

----------


## Man of Shred

here's another version of Rydeen

----------


## Man of Shred



----------


## Man of Shred

One of my favorite metal songs!

----------


## Man of Shred

i don't know why i bother posting these since i never get any comments anymore...

----------


## Man of Shred

brandenburg concerto 3

----------


## Man of Shred

bach prelude in d.

----------


## Man of Shred

my latest bach one. how come i haven't any comments what so ever lately? Is my playing bad or something?

----------


## Man of Shred

same song but a more rocking version:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> One of my favorite metal songs!







> bach prelude in d.



These two are _awesome_. (They're all good, but these stand out to me). I'm just waiting for the day when I can move around the fretboard as fluidly as you do.  ::?:

----------


## Man of Shred

> These two are _awesome_. (They're all good, but these stand out to me). I'm just waiting for the day when I can move around the fretboard as fluidly as you do.




 maybe because they are both in D minor? i got a tab for that prelude one if you wanna learn it.

----------


## Man of Shred

another d minor prelude

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I just started listening to you, and all I have to say is...


*Spoiler* for _Wait for it..._: 



I love your avatar.






And your playing. Guitar more.

----------


## Man of Shred

thanks dude!

----------


## Serenity Dragon

Hey! Nice guitar playing!

----------


## Man of Shred

> Hey! Nice guitar playing!



 
 thank you very much. :smiley:

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Seriously I love guitar and I love classical music. PLEEZE MAKE MOAR!!!! Haha, it's wonderful.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Seriously I love guitar and I love classical music. PLEEZE MAKE MOAR!!!! Haha, it's wonderful.



 stay tuned. i have finished learning my most difficult piece yet. I'll post it sometime next week.

----------


## Man of Shred

k well here's a preview:

----------


## Ardent Lost

You're a very good guitarist, Ranma! How about some Jason Becker? Would like to see you try Altitudes, if you fancy a challenge  ::D:  (maybe not as much of a challenge for you as it is for me)

Would you happen to have a tab for Bach's Brandenburg Concerto 3? I really need to work on my right hand, and that seems like the perfect thing for it. Plus, Bach is just awesome. And that last one you posted, too?

----------


## Man of Shred

sure. i no longer have the tab for brand # 3 i think i just imported a midi into guitar pro and worked out the positioning of the notes. The same i did with sinfonia to cantata. but yeah I will PM you the tab to sinfonia to cantata.

 jason becker is too nuts lol. I Barely touch his stuff. Maybe after i get my guitar fixed and some better pickups. Becker is the shit tho. it's a shame he got ALS. his composition skills are right up there with J.S. Bach. Just listen to his song Air it's like hearing toccatta and fugue in d minor for the first time all over again.

----------


## StonedApe

Ranma, you have some good chops man. That classical stuff sounds really nice, my teacher wants me to start working on some bach stuff, but I'm always to busy.

Where'd you get the backing track for cliffs of dover? I've wanted to learn that song for a while.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Ranma, you have some good chops man. That classical stuff sounds really nice, my teacher wants me to start working on some bach stuff, but I'm always to busy.
> 
> Where'd you get the backing track for cliffs of dover? I've wanted to learn that song for a while.



 
uhh try guitar bt dot com

----------


## Man of Shred

this is the first TV them i've done. Star trek voyager!

----------


## Hypertrophy

[quote=ranma187;980063]this is the first TV them i've done. Star trek voyager!
[quote]

Nice  ::D:  this reminds me of a noble army. I don't know why  ::o: .

----------


## Man of Shred

a cover of oziels Illusion.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

> this is the first TV them i've done. Star trek voyager!



Fucking pudding! That show is gangster as hell, and if you saw DS9, Jadzia Dax was hot.

----------


## Man of Shred

> Fucking pudding! That show is gangster as hell, and if you saw DS9, Jadzia Dax was hot.



i liked ezri better xD.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Lol, I hate the episodes when she is hardly in it. I'm like, Daxiewaxie! Come back!

----------


## Man of Shred

here's another bach one.

----------


## slash112

ranma are fucking awsome, i dont understand how you can move your fingers that fast, and in your hands in sync with each other, its just amazing. and i also never understand how your guitar sounds like that, what kind of things have you got for it, distortion or some other type of effects? because i have nothing but an amp, and i dont know how to make it sound cool, or are you just doing pinch harmonics or what (which i find impossible)

----------


## Howie

Wow
That is just awesome!

I don't know whether or not I am inspired to pick up the guitar and practice, or just throw it at the wall. lol  :wink2: 

Very nice ranma!

----------


## Man of Shred

> ranma are fucking awsome, i dont understand how you can move your fingers that fast, and in your hands in sync with each other, its just amazing. and i also never understand how your guitar sounds like that, what kind of things have you got for it, distortion or some other type of effects? because i have nothing but an amp, and i dont know how to make it sound cool, or are you just doing pinch harmonics or what (which i find impossible)



 Thaks man. As for speed. strenth in wrist. I Took time on my recent stunt,I played guitar at least 3 hours a day doing nothing but learning songs witha  metronome. Guitar pro (which you can get a real decent copy with torrent) has a wicked loop trainer. Just highlight a few bars in a song and work your way up. you can set the percentage of the tempo increase.

 what i do is this: memorise the bar or segment i want to work on. set the speed trainer at 40% and set a 1% increase after every loop. Play along with it until i start making mistakes. then set it to a tempo just below where screwed up and loop it with no increase and play with that until i'm pretty comfortable. I take a break. go back set it to about 60% and increase by 1 or 2% percent each loop. i wash rinse and repeat until i can play it at 100% or more. 

Durig these sessions i pay attention to syncing my right and left hand. I also make sure that my timing is on the beat. i sometimes count in my head "1,2,3,4,1,2,3,4 etc" as I'm playing so if I'm playing triplets my playing wil be like "1,da,da,2,da,da,3,da,da,4,da,da".

after doing that evfery day for a few weeks i had to stp because my wrist started to hurt. But hat's fine because it's getting stronger. Make sure it's a song or alick that you really enjoy playing.

 as for effect's i have a line 6 pod 2. and also I put it through a metalzone pedal at the sametime. I just mess wit the nobs and the bttons until i get the sound i like. this sounds good through a half decent amp. but most of the time it's through my computer on headphones.
 as for pitch harmonics look up Paul gilbert pitch harmoics on youtube. i think he has a video explaining it well.
hope this helps.

----------


## slash112

wow thanks a lot man, that actually helped a lot. i have been told that i should try doing the whole start slow thing, but i didnt think it actually works, but now i know thats how you did it, that should give me a bit of confidence.

i do already have guitar pro, and  have been looking for a tempo changing button, but i cant find it, where is it?

and will those effects things you have give you any sound you want, or would there be any other stuff i would need?

p.s. sorry for hijacking the thread

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I really want to learn some classical shit. I can do some classical stuff, and I really like fingerpicking. Do you have a website with notation on this stuff? Not tabs. Tabs make me throw up a little in my mouth.

----------


## Man of Shred

slash it's the button with twoarows circling with eachoter. fiddle with it to figure out how it works.

 I only read tabs some guy. sorry.

----------


## slash112

oh yea, thanks ranma.
someguy, whats wrong with tabs, they are like the best thing in the world, they are the easiest things to read, unlike that other crap you get. but on guitar pro that other crap is on it aswell as tabs by the way, above the tab there is a load of stuff i dont understand, but i think its what your looking for.

----------


## Man of Shred

i'm so use to tabs after 10 years of guitar i can pretty much sight read them if it's a chord progression.

----------


## Man of Shred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2SdVeK5ra8&fmt=18 

here's more of a Hi-fi demo version of the same concerto. done with a batter backing

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Tabs have no rythm. You can't compose with them.

----------


## slash112

> Tabs have no rythm. You can't compose with them.



well they kinda do, but if you have guitar pro then you can compose easy with it.

p.s. emm, i wouldnt have known that you ranma/man of shred if you had gotten rid of your sig pic. you will fully loose your identity on this site if you change the sig pic lol

----------


## [SomeGuy]

I know. I was like...dayum, who's this guy with all the videos, then I saw the signature and I was like...dayum. That's this guy.

----------


## Man of Shred

LOL guys.

----------


## Man of Shred

Here is Naruto: The Rising fighting spirit.
 I thought the usual tempo was kind of slow so i sped it up!

----------


## Man of Shred

here's a cover of an 80's J-pop song - Kanashimi yo Konnichiwa.

----------


## FunKtion

Woah!!! you really rip out those solo's.

Is Joe Satriani your Dad?? Lols you look a bit like him, but with hair.

I assume that first one was mirrored, surely you cant play that good left-handed aswell.

Keep shredding  :boogie: 

FunK

----------


## Man of Shred

2 more.
 another yngwie attempts. and the elfen lied theme.

----------


## Man of Shred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImX1R...eature=related

----------


## Man of Shred

a guitar rendition of a song from one of my favorite animes. done AMV style.

----------


## Twoshadows

I'm not familiar with that show or song, but I thought it was very pretty. Nice job.

----------


## Man of Shred

> I'm not familiar with that show or song, but I thought it was very pretty. Nice job.



Thanks! nice to see you around here! :smiley:

----------


## Man of Shred

more covers from my favorite anime:

----------


## Man of Shred

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXMAO...e=channel_page

----------


## Man of Shred



----------

